# I Am Number Four



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2011)

New book, anyone read it? Apparently it's supposed to be the new "Twilight" it terms of next big thing. I read it, and I liked it. And it's going to be a movie which is coming out *this month.



*I think.


----------



## Elliekat (Feb 12, 2011)

The movie was filmed at my school. :D It was pretty exciting! I never read the book, though.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2011)

Filmed at your school? That's pretty cool... I'm assuming  that they didn't destroy your school, as did the school in the book. Would be awesome though. :D I bet if you go to the movie it would be sooo weird, seeing your school hallways in a movie. I'd go to it just for the cool/weird factor there.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 12, 2011)

If something is slated as being "the next x" it almost certainly won't be. :P

Rings a bell, though. Something about people dying! In sequence, apparently! :D?


----------



## nastypass (Feb 12, 2011)

Elliekat said:


> The movie was filmed at my school. :D It was pretty exciting! I never read the book, though.


...then apparently you go to the same school my dad did!  Heh, small world.

Dad showed me a trailer for the film when he found out about it; didn't know there was a book.


----------



## Elliekat (Feb 12, 2011)

They actually sold tickets at my school for a student-only showing of the movie. Guess they knew we were going to flood the theaters XD

But yeah, they didn't actually blow up the school. A lot of people wish they would have XD


----------



## MentheLapin (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm confused. So the film rights were bought _before_ the book's release? o_O

but hey the film has alex pettyfer and dianna aggron aka alex rider and quinn fabray aka two awesome people so a little time warp is okay with me


----------



## Phantom (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok, for those who haven't read the book, refugees from an alien planet flee to earth, 18 total (One "watcher" and one Garde, the Garde having "superpowers" called Legacies). The Garde are numbered 1-9, and can only be killed in that order. They are being hunted by the aliens that destroyed their planet, so far numbers 1-3 have been killed. 


For a book labeled "the next x" it was actually decent.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 13, 2011)

> For a book labeled "the next x" it was actually decent.


Ah, see, then it _definitely_ won't be the next Twilight.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 13, 2011)

Eh curse me for reading book reviews. XP


----------



## Firelord Alex (Feb 16, 2011)

Only reason why I would see it is because of Alex Pettyfer.  Otherwise, I'm not very interested at all.  Feels kind of cliche to me.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 16, 2011)

Firelord Alex said:


> Only reason why I would see it is because of Alex Pettyfer.


Quoted for truth. He is lovely.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 21, 2011)

I read an interview where the author of the book openly stated he wrote it with the intention of creating an easily marketable, merchandise-driven franchise.

Yeaaah...


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 21, 2011)

Karkat Vantas said:


> I read an interview where the author of the book openly stated he wrote it with the intention of creating an easily marketable, merchandise-driven franchise.
> 
> Yeaaah...


Well, that's as good as reason as any to write a YA series. Not all authors do - or even want to - write so they can make something they're hugely proud of. Money is a pretty good reason, if not the 'nicest' one.


----------



## Saith (Feb 21, 2011)

I honestly hope it's not the next Twilight.
I mean, I've never read this book, and I'm not saying I'll dislike it, but... Well... Half the hate I have for Twilight is because of the fans, soooo yeah.

Then again, if it's alright, I won't come into conflict with said fans so often, so who knows.


----------



## Lili (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been meaning to read it, but I'm most likely gonna have to read it over summer break or something.  I do want to see the movie afterwards, though, because Alex Pettyfer is _fine~_


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 24, 2011)

Argh i want to read this so bad. I'd see the movie, but probably not until I read it, so I can laugh after I watch it and say how bad the movie was compaed to the book.


----------



## Saith (Feb 24, 2011)

The movie was standard YA action fair.
Boring as fuck up until all the explosions.
Still, Dianna Agron~


----------



## Flareth (Feb 24, 2011)

Semi-off topic: For you fans of Alex Pettyfer, he's also going to be in Beastly (Comes out on March 4th here in the States), another book based on a novel. But we can make another thread for that (...I haven't read the book...). I haven't seen any of his stuff but I knew about Beastly so.

But this movie looks interesting. I'd probably enjoy even if it was standard YA action fare.


----------



## Diz (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, I've seen trailers. It actually looked pretty good!

I of course want to read the book before I see it.

Alex Pettyfer *drool*

He's also been asked to play the part of Jace in an upcoming Mortal Instruments movie.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Feb 25, 2011)

Flareth said:


> Semi-off topic: For you fans of Alex Pettyfer, he's also going to be in Beastly (Comes out on March 4th here in the States), another book based on a novel. But we can make another thread for that (...I haven't read the book...). I haven't seen any of his stuff but I knew about Beastly so.
> 
> But this movie looks interesting. I'd probably enjoy even if it was standard YA action fare.


But in Beastly he doesn't look as sexy. >:3


----------



## Lili (Feb 25, 2011)

I honestly think he looks sexier in Beastly than in I Am Number Four.  Haha, something's wrong with me there.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Feb 25, 2011)

LiLiJANA said:


> I honestly think he looks sexier in Beastly than in I Am Number Four.  Haha, something's wrong with me there.


I'm more of a fan of someone who doesn't have weird surgicl-looking scars all over their body.

I also like long hair.

But this thread isn't for discussing this xD


----------



## Lili (Feb 25, 2011)

Just to let you guys know, I made an Alex Pettyfer Fans social group.  Just letting ya know.


----------

